# Mycho And Systemic Feeding With Azamax



## indipow82 (Mar 10, 2011)

My question is this:

So, I inoculate some mycho every 3 to 4 weeks in my soil. In between that time I do a simple systemic feeding of 1ml azamax to 5 gallons water. I was told that using azamax systemically will destroy the mychos? 

I thought that since it is a organic compound, the mycho will break it down and help it into the plant the same way it does carbs n such.. Am I off here? My background in biology and botany brings me to that conclusion. 

I know that people have habit of over using the azamax and suffocating the roots, but, folks I am no amateur nor idiot! 

Need REAL knowledge here from Very experienced people. +rep for good feedback and speediness.


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nobody knows eh?????? Disagree?? Someone always loves to prove you wrong so where are they???

Bump....


----------



## mr.smileyface (Mar 11, 2011)

I use azamax for the leafs. But im sure a soil soak would be good for bugs.
I spray twice and dont get bugs at all anywhere. If you have bug problems at your root zone either switch to steril soil or use differnt food.


----------



## indipow82 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr.Smiley, you are off the point here but thanks for trying. Anyone else???


----------



## indipow82 (Jul 7, 2011)

Got it! So here it is for anyone who is curious!!

The chemical compounds in organic matter undergo breakdown at different rates. The first organic compounds to be broken down are those that have simple cellular structures, such as amino acids and sugars. Cellulose breaks down more slowly and phenols, waxes and lignins will remain in the soil for the longest time. The chemical structures of these molecules are very complex; very strong chemical bonds hold the molecules together.

Azamax IS a organic compound but is broken down at a slower rate and ALSO does not kill the myco!


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 7, 2011)

indipow82 said:


> Mr.Smiley, you are off the point here but thanks for trying. Anyone else???


I'm just curious to why you'd want to put azamax in your growing medium. It's awesome as a preventative pest control method when sprayed on leaves, but I've never heard of people feeding it into growing medium. What's the purpose of this? I have no idea if it will kill beneficial root based micro-organisms btw.


----------



## indipow82 (Jul 7, 2011)

Dan- feeding it systemically in a very light dose makes the plant uptake it naturally. It exists then throughout the plant making it most undesirable to mites so they don't so much as try to feed on it. Foliar works but leaves open spaces even after a good drench making patches still very munchable. Systemic feeding solves that issue quite well and is simple and natural. 

The original question came up of whether or not azamax would kill myco and it in fact does not so long as you don't use to much and suffocate the roots, in soil of course.


----------



## Plowboy (Jul 8, 2011)

Wouldn't the plant absorb azamax (and become systemic) from foliar application? I've never used azamax, only neem oil.


----------



## indipow82 (Jul 9, 2011)

Plowboy- No, the neem is to thick and waxy. It lays on top of the plant. It may take in a Very small amount but certainly not enough to be compared to a systemic feeding. It just makes the plant more naturally mite resistant.


----------



## Plowboy (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm gonna have to give that a try indi. I'll take all the mite resistance I can get. Until I can afford the ultimate mite killer - CO2.


----------



## BendBrewer (Jul 11, 2011)

I have been contemplating throwing some of the Azamax into my RDWC reservoir. This helps me with that decision. Thanks.


----------



## indipow82 (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad it helped Brewer!


----------



## budleydoright (Jul 11, 2011)

Plowboy said:


> I'm gonna have to give that a try indi. I'll take all the mite resistance I can get. Until I can afford the ultimate mite killer - CO2.


I have yet to see any scientific data on this and can't imagine that mites cant tolerate the same concentrations that humans can. the 10,000ppm Co2 myth is just that.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info indipow82.
I use azamax but as a spray. I never like spraying flowers so I have considered using it in the rez. What strength do you use?


----------



## indipow82 (Jul 12, 2011)

budleydoright said:


> I have yet to see any scientific data on this and can't imagine that mites cant tolerate the same concentrations that humans can. the 10,000ppm Co2 myth is just that.



I never tried or gave any thoughts to the co2 method. What is this I am now hearing of? Extreme levels of co2 to kill off mites??


----------



## indipow82 (Jul 12, 2011)

Evl- I use 1ml/10gal. Any more and you risk suffocating the roots. Be careful.


----------



## budleydoright (Jul 12, 2011)

indipow82 said:


> I never tried or gave any thoughts to the co2 method. What is this I am now hearing of? Extreme levels of co2 to kill off mites??


It has been said that exposure to 10,000 ppm of co2 will kill off mites and other pests. I don't believe it, there is so much misinformation about co2 as well as people confusing it with co gas.


----------



## GLAZZSHERLOCK (Jun 11, 2016)

Azamax 60 ml. Per 5 gallon works but you have to use it on say tues then 3 or 4 days later Friday or sat. Then Tuesday or wed then Friday or sat. Two times per week essentially. Keep using they'll be just fine. You could even go up to 90 ml per week and for a strong brew. Mix it white your areated nutrient reservoir doesn't hurt fungi or bacteria. Not that I can tell. I would use it for six months to a year to be sure you have irradiated them. In bloom just flush real good . Azamax evaporates out of and off of your plants. By the time you have gotten through bloom if an infestation has Been discovered early you can kill em and your nuggs be fine by the time you start flushing. They have the ability to survive. That's why I say a year. When you least expect it bam there they are again. You can spray if needed . But I don't think you need to. I only spray to clean the stomatas. They get dusty. Plants start to suffer. Looks like spider mite damage. But clogged stomatas . Thas what I see in me garden. Co2 probably works if you have a meter that could measure up to 10,000ppm. But I haven't seen a problem with roots getting clogged up. Keep using it till you know there for sure gone . If they come back it's because you didn't follow the schedule or weak mixture. Or you didn't treat them long enough. You have to quarantine any new or strange plants coming in. Unless you know for sure it is mite free. Time shall tell. You have to be patient and dedicated. Your competeing against their breeding cycles. That's how you beat them.bjust work the schedule you will be happy . It's a marathon not a sprint. Late.


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Sep 7, 2018)

GLAZZSHERLOCK said:


> Azamax 60 ml. Per 5 gallon works but you have to use it on say tues then 3 or 4 days later Friday or sat. Then Tuesday or wed then Friday or sat. Two times per week essentially. Keep using they'll be just fine. You could even go up to 90 ml per week and for a strong brew. Mix it white your areated nutrient reservoir doesn't hurt fungi or bacteria. Not that I can tell. I would use it for six months to a year to be sure you have irradiated them. In bloom just flush real good . Azamax evaporates out of and off of your plants. By the time you have gotten through bloom if an infestation has Been discovered early you can kill em and your nuggs be fine by the time you start flushing. They have the ability to survive. That's why I say a year. When you least expect it bam there they are again. You can spray if needed . But I don't think you need to. I only spray to clean the stomatas. They get dusty. Plants start to suffer. Looks like spider mite damage. But clogged stomatas . Thas what I see in me garden. Co2 probably works if you have a meter that could measure up to 10,000ppm. But I haven't seen a problem with roots getting clogged up. Keep using it till you know there for sure gone . If they come back it's because you didn't follow the schedule or weak mixture. Or you didn't treat them long enough. You have to quarantine any new or strange plants coming in. Unless you know for sure it is mite free. Time shall tell. You have to be patient and dedicated. Your competeing against their breeding cycles. That's how you beat them.bjust work the schedule you will be happy . It's a marathon not a sprint. Late.


You're claiming that 60ml per 5 gallons of water every 3 to 4 days for months is safe? You're also claiming up to 90 ml per week for months is safe?

Im sorry but that sounds phenomenally unhealthy my friend. I wouldn't smoke marijuana treated like that if you paid me to! Not kidding.

Understand something this is medicine. I find it hard to believe you aren't poisoning your medicine by using the method stated above. Azamax may not be as dangerous as say avid (or the like) but God knows in higher concentrations it can't be "healthy".

No disrespect intended. I know you are trying to help. My concern is you're over doing it bigtime to a degree that is unsafe. 

There are people here who claim 1 ml to 2 ml per gallon is doing them just fine concerning a root drench and they aren't using it every 3 to 4 days for months and months on end. 

You're poisoning your crop. Long term exposure to even mild chemicals can ruin peoples health in more ways than one can possibly count. I don't agree with your method and believe it's extreme overkill. 

I'm almost certain if your product was tested by a professional lab it wouldn't pass. No way in hell if you're using the method listed above.

Dont believe that I can stress enough that you may want to take a huge step back and look at the big picture here. Im saying this for your sake and the sake of the people using your product.

Somebody with more experience using azamax please help me out here.


----------

